# Mixing colors!



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Can a red and black be mixed with a sable? And if so, what colors would they be? Would they still be some full red and black and some sable, or all sables or some odd color?


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

If you are just breeding for color, you have missed the point.



https://finance.yahoo.com/news/fluffy-frenchie-overcomes-disgusting-past-204921036.html


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

they may produce a _patterned_ sable, which is still genetically sable, but no…. the colors do not _mix_. you could have some black and red puppies and some sable puppies. depending on what colors the parents carry…. they can produce other colors as well but it still has nothing to do with mixing….. just as breeding a white dog to a black dog doesn’t produce grey puppies.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Buckelke said:


> If you are just breeding for color, you have missed the point.
> 
> 
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/fluffy-frenchie-overcomes-disgusting-past-204921036.html


That’s not what I was doing, I was just curious and wanted a simple answer without having to get all scientific. I’ll check out that article. Thanks!


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Fodder said:


> they may produce a _patterned_ sable, which is still genetically sable, but no…. the colors do not _mix_. you could have some black and red puppies and some sable puppies. depending on what colors the parents carry…. they can produce other colors as well but it still has nothing to do with mixing….. just as breeding a white dog to a black dog doesn’t produce grey puppies.


Oh I see. Ok thank you!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

A sable dog and a Black and Tan dog can produce Sable, black and tan, bi color, or black dog. Not to mention the off colors. You could see all of these colors in a litter actually.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> A sable dog and a Black and Tan dog can produce Sable, black and tan, bi color, or black dog. Not to mention the off colors. You could see all of these colors in a litter actually.


Wow that is so cool. Thanks!


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Oskar's Mom was sable and dad black and tan. first 2 pictures are his mom, the black and tan is his dad, and the last picture is Oskar when he was younger. He'll be 2 in October. All of the pups in Oskar's litter, look just like Oskar.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Simple basics - each dog carries two coat color genes. One that they got from each parent. To know what they could produce, you'd need to know what genes each one carries. Next, Sable is the dominant coat color in the breed... But you can get different looks, as already mentioned (patterned Sables). Black is a recessive color (except in some of the Show Lines coming out of Russia and eastern European countries - which are Dominant Black). Liver and Blue are dilute coat colors and a serious breed fault, which can be great pets but should not be bred. White is a masking gene which covered the true color of the genetic coat, and is a disqualifying coat color. Dogs should have dark eyes and a black mask, with black nose leather.


----------



## Kipsley (3 d ago)

I have found that some kennels will focus on colour. A friend of mine has Duke. he's awesome to look at, and when you see all the other dogs from his kennel (breeder), they all resemble clones of each other. Their colours and markings are striking however. Very rich reds and very black blacks. Award wining for sure.








Poppy, on the other hand, comes from a collective of kennels that are more about breeding out what they consider are bad traits. All the dogs are rigorously tested for any genetic abnormalities such as juvenile arthritis, hip and spinal problems, allergies, etc. They have stayed away from the "sloped back" look going more for a straight back dog that is of a medium size but stocky build, and so the colours of these dogs tends to be a bit all over the place given that sable dogs have been mixed with regular black and tan dogs. Poppy's mother was sable, her father a black and tan.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Kipsley said:


> I have found that some kennels will focus on colour. A friend of mine has Duke. he's awesome to look at, and when you see all the other dogs from his kennel (breeder), they all resemble clones of each other. Their colours and markings are striking however. Very rich reds and very black blacks. Award wining for sure.
> View attachment 595412
> 
> Poppy, on the other hand, comes from a collective of kennels that are more about breeding out what they consider are bad traits. All the dogs are rigorously tested for any genetic abnormalities such as juvenile arthritis, hip and spinal problems, allergies, etc. They have stayed away from the "sloped back" look going more for a straight back dog that is of a medium size but stocky build, and so the colours of these dogs tends to be a bit all over the place given that sable dogs have been mixed with regular black and tan dogs. Poppy's mother was sable, her father a black and tan.
> View attachment 595415



To me sounds like the difference between Show Breeder and working line Breeder.

I’m not saying that good show breeders don’t also pay attention to genetic health, but the focus of a pairing is different.


----------



## Kipsley (3 d ago)

Yes. Duke does come from a kennel where a lot of the dogs are in shows. Loads of Champions listed on his papers.. Poppy's pedigree does have a few Champions listed, but not many, and I know that Bruno (her grandfather on her mother's side) was a german import of some note as his sperm is frozen and sent around the world.


----------

